# Remember our little Ringo



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I received these pics late yesterday. Ringo was not too happy about halloween, but his brother, Skitter, was having a ball


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

aawww, the little devil himself...lol
thanks for sharing.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm so glad Ringo's







having a good life.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Ringo, I think of you often!







I am so glad that you are happy and in your forever home!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's another one. He's not a happy camper. His mom said he did not appreciated the costume. But Skitter was running all over the house in his, horns and all ~ LOL


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awwwww hes such a cute lil devil. Hes sooo fluffy now! Way too cute!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwww! Cute!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww thats great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Awwwww hes such a cute lil devil. Hes sooo fluffy now! Way too cute![/B]


He is!! He's very fluffy now, and usually sporting a top-knot









He is such a tiny little fellow. I sure do love our little Ringo O'Malley


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

LOL poor little Ringo,looks like he doesnt even want to move !







He sure lookls cute ! Thnaks for an update on him


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sweet, sweet, sweet! Love little Ringo! So glad he's doing so well.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

wow , he is so cute and fluffy now . what a cute face


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks so much for posting the photos of Ringo.......Don't you just love a happy story??????


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwww he doesn't look at all pleased with his little devil costume, but he really looks great, I am so happy Ringo has a wonderful forever home filled with love


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Ringo looks great... he is such a cutie... He is a really adorable guy.







I'm glad he found such a good forever home.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

yay Ringo, i'm glad the Ringster is doing well and in a great home


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> yay Ringo, i'm glad the Ringster is doing well and in a great home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Ringster
















You can sure come with them Joe


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

It is always so good to hear how he is doing!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I love seeing pictures after they are in their forever homes.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, thank you for sharing pictures of Ringo, just love seeing him


----------

